# CAAD10 weight?



## Theboss13913 (Feb 18, 2014)

What's the CAAD10 105 weight?


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, ditto.
Depends on which mood the factory is in the morning.

So, Depends.


----------



## danandjan (Feb 19, 2014)

Not sure the 105 weight, but my 2012 CAAD10-3 (Ultegra) with Nuevation 1500g wheels, Look Keo 2 Max pedals, Continental Grand Prix (or similar) tires weighs 17.5 lbs.

The stock wheels are heavier, Not sure what 105 adds --probably a few ounces.


----------

